# Stupid little things we'd like to know



## Kafetal (Apr 17, 2008)

:-? Can someone explain the difference between .22LR and .22-.250?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Only about 30 grains of powder, a different primer (center fire for 22-250 and rimfire for 22) And about 20 grains larger on the 22-250s bullet. That and a 22-250 is just a .250 caliber bullet necked down to 22 caliber. BIG difference.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

.22LR is a rimfire cartrige that has limited power. It is good for shooting rats, rabbits and other small critters at close range (+/- 100yd). Sure, yo will find the guy who claims he shot a dear at 250yds with one and dropped it in its track, but you will find a lot of BS on the internet too.

22-250 is a centerfire high-power rifle cartrige. It too has its limitations, but is much more oomf than a 22LR. It CAN take down a deer, but not recommended for this application. It has the same size hole in the barrel (muzzle) as a 22LR, but packs a lot more powder behind a longer and heavier bullet. Much more punch.

A 22-250 is also reloadable. A .22LR is not.


----------



## Kafetal (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen. I'm picking up target shooting again, after more years than I like to think about, and I find target rifles in both calibers and not wanting to make up my mind because one was prettier than the other decided to ask the experts.
Now, can the 22LR firearm also shoot the .22-.250 or does it require special chambering or could you reverse it like the .357 pistol shoots the 38 special round.
Any suggestions on rifles. I'm currently looking at the CZ 452 and the Kimber 84M. Please include the reasons for your choice.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Rifles only shoot the specific caliber they are chambered for, with a very select few exceptions.

Go to a store or friends that has a loaded case in each one and then ask yourself that very same question, you will give yourself a bit of a laugh.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Kafetal Don't confuse Caliber with cartridge. To describe a rifle as a .22 is not really a good identifier, but for arguments sake most times when somebody says I got a .22 , they are referring to a 22 Long Rifle. Take a look at this list of .22 cals of the top of my head.
.22 short
.22 long
.22 long rifle
.22 Hornet
.223 Remington
5.56 MM
22-250 Remington
.220 Swift
.223 WSSM
.222
.22 WMR
and I left out a BUNCH you have little back yard plinking rifles to M-16's to SAW machein guns all chamberd in 22 caliber!!


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I wouldn't worry too much about the caliber, at this point. If you are just getting back into target shooting, get a good 22 LR target rifle, 22 LR target ammunition and have fun. DON'T try mixing calibers. As stated above a 22 is not a 22 is not a 22. Even calling it a rimfire leave out the difference between 22 LR and 22 Mag. If you really want to learn about calibers, there are a number of good books to read, starting on a comparison of calibers, or perhaps a reloading book. You will soon learn a lot about all the different methods of naming a caliber. It can be very confusing. Stick with the basics for now.


----------



## Kafetal (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, thank all of you for the sound advice and the good natured ribbing.
I went to a gun store, took my old '50's Winchester 63. I spent about 3 hours of that man's time. My oldy is still a goody, but I need a new scope which didn't stand the rigors of time. It needs a good cleaning and about 100 rounds through it and he says "you can swat flies with it." It is hard to use on a range though because of the 15 round butt loading magazine, and putting it down when the range goes cold. I'll work around it and if I get as good as the rifle is supposed to be, well I'll think about something else.
The scope I had was a 4x Weaver. I was thinking of moving up to like a 10 x 30 (is that right) Leupold and then if I wanted to upgrade the rifle I would already have a scope, but, is it too much scope? :-?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I say get a new rifle and put that Winchester in the safe. That is worth some money and it is only gonna get better. And take care of it!


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Personally, I think that's too much scope, but you might get what you want. I can't argue with saving that puppy. But I'm not one to talk. If I can't shoot it, I don't really want it.


----------

